# Usp9-sd



## XMXER51 (Jan 21, 2010)

if anyone is looking for a like new USP9-SD im auctioning off mine on auctionarms.com if you type 9535587 in the search line you will find it. im not sure how to post a link, sorry. i recently sold my silencer and i never really shoot this gun and i need to get rid of some of the guns i never use. thanks - mark


----------

